# Big Lagoon State Park



## chauncybrand (Mar 12, 2013)

Any advice on where to fish in Big Lagoon State Park? I'm guessing I'll mainly target reds and trout...but I'm up for anything! I've never fished there before so I'm just looking for some pointers.


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

chauncybrand said:


> Any advice on where to fish in Big Lagoon State Park? I'm guessing I'll mainly target reds and trout...but I'm up for anything! I've never fished there before so I'm just looking for some pointers.


 Anywhere on the grass flats is pretty good. Check it out on Google Earth if you can.


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

chauncybrand said:


> Any advice on where to fish in Big Lagoon State Park? I'm guessing I'll mainly target reds and trout...but I'm up for anything! I've never fished there before so I'm just looking for some pointers.


Anywhere on the grass flats is pretty good. Check it out on Google Earth if you can. Top water, soft baits, mirrordine, live bait all work good out there. Good luck.


----------

